# 9/32 vs 5/16 shafts



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

All else being equal, in foam, yes. Flesh? dunno.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

The difference in diameter can cause a bit of dynamic spine difference. At rest, the larger diameter moves the point of the arrow away from the center line more than the small arrow just as changing the thickness of the strike pad will do.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Nothing scientific but it seems like the skinny shafts fly a little better for me. 

For sure in any cross wind they are superior.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

mattgirard said:


> Hey guys just wondering if the claims for 9/32 shafts about being a better flying shaft and more penetration worth the extra money I've shot the easton fmj from compound but never really noticed anything different but maybe out of a recurve it may change. Just looking for input before getting a new batch of arrows, thanks



Nope!!! All marketing hype. Think about it, you're talking 1/32nd difference. There are many cases where that is huge but, arrow penetration is not one of them.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

FORESTGUMP said:


> Nope!!! All marketing hype. Think about it, you're talking 1/32nd difference. There are many cases where that is huge but, arrow penetration is not one of them.


I never said it would be significant


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

That's a 19% difference in area which means you are displacing 19% less per inch of penetration. Sounds pretty big. Area goes by the square of the diameter.


----------



## fixmy6 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not to hijack, but you guys seem to know your arrows. I'm not sure if I should go with 1916 or 2013 xx75platinum plus. Shooting ~30#, 32" draw on a 70" ILF rig. Shooting target as a bit of a noob. Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

fixmy6 said:


> Not to hijack, but you guys seem to know your arrows. I'm not sure if I should go with 1916 or 2013 xx75platinum plus. Shooting ~30#, 32" draw on a 70" ILF rig. Shooting target as a bit of a noob. Any thoughts would be great.


fixmy6, the problem is that some folks understand long arrows but they do not necessarily understand long draw lengths. I am the same draw as you and am currently shooting 500 spine Victory VAP from my light bows. I am still working on the tune. That is why I made the new string I posted about. Are you shooting a measured 30 pounds at 32 inches or is your bow marked 30? If it is marked 30 you can be pulling as much as 35 to 38 pounds depending on the bow and setup. 38 pounds for someone with a long draw will generate more energy than 38 pounds with a shorter draw. PM me and maybe we can have a phone call about this. I am not sure there are many people on this forum that can answer your question. Us long draw guys are off the normal charts.


----------



## fixmy6 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just need to join conejo valley and we can figure this out. Ha.


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

I feel like it is mostly marketing hype, BUT any reduction in overall surface area SHOULD equate to better penetration via reduced surface friction. 
All things being equal (spine, length, point weight, etc.) a 9/32" shaft should "fly" the same as a 5/16" shaft from a cut on center bow (including strike plate thickness). But as Bill mentioned above, you will likely see some sort of dynamic spine difference between the two arrows depending on how far from center your bow is cut. This effect should be easily enough compensated for via point weight and arrow length adjustment, or even by changing strike plate thickness. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

It doesn't matter so long as you have decent momentum (arrow weight vs speed) and a sharp broadhead. Concentrate on the broadhead. Cut on contact, and if you want the most penetration, go with a two blade. I know some guys will shoot something like a Muzzy or even a mechanical but I think you are inviting disaster. I like the blades to start cutting as close to the tip as possible, especially with traditional gear. Also, keep the shots close where you can get the most out of the rig you are shooting.
Stay away from real light arrows. They work fine on compounds but most traditional hunters stay with 8-10 grains of arrow per pound of draw weight.


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

Fairly sure I read once Barry Wensel tried skinny arrows, he never looked back.


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks guys I think I will spend a little extra for the skinnys


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Beman porkchop are easton H-series carbon arrows, about 9/32 in a .500 spine, and not too expensive.

John wert clued me in.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Look at what the Olympic archers are shooting and ask them if skinny arrows have any advantage.


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll need 400 spine possibly 340s gotta wait for my new bow and I'll be able to figure it out


----------

